# It's official...Congrats Nutty Saddler



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You now officially have the biggest butt on horse forum. LOL (well, Dora does anyway)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Now that is what is meant by "The Wide Ride"!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

haaa, ****


----------

